# Anybody willing to try this?



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Does anyone who have free access to prescription pills (insurance, family doctor, etc) want to try a therapy that consists on trying both anti-anxiety pills AND anti-depression pills?
We need to rule out everything but I don't think no one has tried this treatment


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

Many of us here tried psychiatric meds even for years, in my 20s for some years i took antidepressives and anxiolytics, all types and combinations, a lot of mood and character changes but no improvement regarding smell, gas incontinence, and other digestive symptoms excepting one that made me even more constipated. Now that i remember and think about it it was grotesque acting like nothing wrong happened when all the people around me were sniffing, covering their noses and trying to stay as far as they could from me.

How the fuck you went from the post "how i cured my leaky gas" to "Anybody willing to try this"? Are you exercising? How is your anus shape now? Finger yourself and see if everything is tight all the length of the finger, not just a part, use the largest , that´s usually the mighty middle one, all the way.

By the way, i did some kegel movements, they feel completely different after all this time doing your exercises, now i feel a lot of muscle activating with every "squeeze" so i will add them to my everyday routines, the more the merrier.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Which ones would you suggest? I can get access to any anti depressants or any anti anxiety.


----------



## optionsforthefuture (Oct 14, 2017)

Aren't they more or less the same thing. Both anxiety & depression are mainly treated with some kind of SSRI/SNRI nowadays, I think most us here are on some kind of SSRI.

I know they used to use TCAs for depression, but I don't think they're prescribed them that often any more because of the overdose potential. Benzos used to be the gold standard for anxiety, but they aren't a long term solution because of the addiction, tolerance & the withdrawals that can kill you.

Did you have any particular drugs or classes in mind?

Sorry if this came off sounding harsh, I didn't mean it to.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm already on anxiolytic, antidepressive and anti-psychotic medication. Apparently, it takes 4-6 weeks to be effective but the anxiolytic and antidepressive pills did nothing for me. I was prescribed remeron or mirtazipine which is a tricyclic antidepressant. I'm also taking risperdal. Risperdal helps a little with the paranoia but it has only been two weeks.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I read somewhere that if anxiety and depression overlap in a patient some weird physical synthomphs may appear.
I guess that kind of medication may somehow block/alter the whole "reason" we have brain-anal region muscle dyssinergia.
I honestly am no expert when it comes to brands or names of drugs but I was curious to know if a "perception blockage" of that kind of malfunction-activating brain components may affect the neurosystem and its local body "endings" and maybe reset it.
I firmly believe this is a muscle/nerve thing, I am now just looking for some possible way of altering the reason it occurs (and worsens) in the first place.
(I still have that constant burping guy in mind who cured it with that. I personally contacted him to ask for the specific treatment he used but he simply answered 'anti anxiety and anti depression medication' and I did not insist.


----------



## optionsforthefuture (Oct 14, 2017)

I thinks its gotta be a nerve problem as well. I've had anorectal ultrasound done and that didn't show anything structurally wrong. Anyone here every had their nerves/spine checked?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey Mariano for whatever reason I didn't see your post. I didn't mean to say "I am lost please try this", I am good, I am just looking for the "root cause" of the problem, as I said, I think it's the muscles, but very little we know as to why it occurs that we stop using these muscles. (I believe it is brain induced, that is why I am curious about how to reset the brain). We are treating this with muscles train and it is good, but I was also curious to know HOW it happened in the first place that we lost that contact with that area


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

In my case i´m strongly convinced that it happened after years of pushing and when not having a toilet near by mechanically blocking the anus while pushing so the desire to defecate would finish quickly. So yeah, it´s a brain/nerve/muscle thing, in my case self provoked, it´s as if i trained myself to unconsciously be loose or in pushing state. Probably that´s why the exercises are working, i´m simply teaching again the system how to properly work.

In others cases, yeah, i see your point, for example a lot people when facing extremely dangerous situation can defecate themselves on the spot, if that can happen anything can happen under certain situations.

I had my nerves of the spine and the lower train tested, a lot of needles, a lot of pain, it was really a bad experience but the results were normal.


----------



## optionsforthefuture (Oct 14, 2017)

Mariano do you know what the names of tests you took where called?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

Electromyogram or electromyography, something like that, i thought that it was made with patches but imagine my surprise when the needle show began, i almost shit myself when i saw the big needle that was inserted between my perineum and legs, that was the worst, i think it touched the bone otherwise i can´t explain such a pain.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

This sounds horrible. Sorry to hear that.
My point kind of was that. Also I refrained from going when I should have and as I kid I was very constipated and always holding gas. I think shyness and anxiety and discomfort and the massive gas from adding vegetables to my life did create al alteration of the mechanic system of my brain-gut/anus and in the end I just let go. I think the brain goes into an "alert - gas release" mode that creates anxiety. The body has to respond to that anxiety somehow and it enforces the desire to hold gas... forcing the holding for too long causes a sense of being inadequate and looks for other way of holding gas. Or something like that.
What I mean I think anxiety is one of the causes of that mechanical system alteration.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

I don´t know about steroids Pengu, surely they´ll do great for muscle grow through exercise and nerve enhancing, pelvic floor sphincters included. I was tempted to use them to improve a little my bicycling endurance but for now i´m doing fine without them.

I agree Poker, anxiety might be the trigger for some, maybe even for me without knowing it and the exercises manages to counteract that.


----------



## DrumminBass99 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm pretty sure, for me, that the issue is caused by stress and anxiety, etc. Like its obvious that my day to day symptoms worsened considerably as I became more stressed about this and other issues in my life at the time, despite taking a billion OTCs for gas/stomach issues. And all gastro tests I did came back normal.

The question is how do I make it go away and when?

I've seen many people say that it went away as they dealt with their stress and anxiety issues, but they never give any sort of timeline or process (understandably, but I wish they did just so I can have an idea what to expect).

Also, the burping guy stuff was inspiring.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

Well, here is where i found a solution and here i will keep coming for much longer time, specially considering that when one suffer from a determined disease is likely because the body is prone to that, like cured cancer, there is always the risk of getting sick again. It´s a struggle for life, no more no less.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I really don't understand how hard it may be for someone to understand what I say everytime. I realize I don't speak a perfect English but I kinda made my point clear like, a hundred times.
I think excercise are the compensation for what we don't do that normal people do. In fact quitting excercises brings the problem back. I never said it was a cure, I always made my point that was what it's eliminating the synthomphs for me. I think for a cure someone has to eliminate whatever is blocking the normal function of the coordination between your farts and the reaction the brain has to them. 
Just like phisioteraphy is needed to heal someone's paralyzed body, excercises are there to fix the not working area. buT (and read this carefully as this requires a little bit of attention): Once phisioteraphy has been performed, ONE'S SUPPOSED TO START WALKING AGAIN IN ORDER TO BE ABLE TO WALK. Right now it's like we do phisioteraphy and still spend the day in bed. Is it a cure? No, but it would be once you incorporate the walking in it (walking = start holding farts the right way).
About me not being gone. I happen to care to see if other people do well as well. You know someone likes that. Probably is the same reason I give hundreds of euros each year to save snow leopards and tigers from bengala. Who knows


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

"Hey! This worked for me and i´m asymptomatic"

"Good for you mate! That didn´t worked for me but i´m happy that it worked for you!"

"Hey! This worked for me and i´m asymptomatic"

"It can´t be! That´s ridiculous! You are lying! You will be forever miserable like me!"

No, sorry, i´m back to life, what´s left of it at least. And try to do the same, stop polluting other people efforts and achievements, if our solution is not for you get over it.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Everyone should do what they think works for 4 months and then report back. It seems ridiculous to expect results so quickly and give up. nothing works that quickly. Try something, report results and conclude on yourself. If it didn't work, move on. Period.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

I think I've figured out what your problem is. You are getting a bag in four months and since it is a big deal you wanna make sure that our solution is wrong and that it doesn't really work because getting a bag when you could just ride a horse would make you feel like ad idiot. So you want to desperately believe it is the only solution that is effective.
You are completely free to believe that. But Mariano and I (and who knows, there might be someone else) have had great improvement with whatever happens when sebding blood and movement down there. And the constant leak is gone.
So yeah, whatever you want!


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Ps:
I think you should seek psychological support. No one should be so mad for reasons like exchanging experiences with other people on a forum. Your problem is probably exhaustion, which I understand.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2018)

Too long, didn´t read, sorry.


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hey all glad to see the continued research as i've been doing my own bits here and there, for my take on the effects of anxiety and stress on the body I do indeed believe it is a huge contributing factor for myself anyways. EX - I work 12 hour shifts at a physically intense factory and while if I work by myself its almost as if the problem isnt persistent or hardly noticeable, while if I even have the thought of going to assist another person or someone coming to assist me its as if the effects come on full bore, almost making up for the amount of time i had not been leaking.

While in another scenario where being completely comfortable with the one surrounding me, I could go a whole day being in their company and have no worry about anything happening even with some rigorous activity. A huge part is mental state but I do believe its not the primary factor, I'm in the process of another method to fix this and if in which it fails(Basically kegels/glute strengthening) I shall maybe take a swing at such an endeavor.


----------



## InvestigatorLG (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi everybody, I do agree that this is a nerve muscle brain digestive issue ( very very complex)

Its been a long time, here is my latest updates about LG. I hope everybody read this cause it will make life easier for everyone.
I still haven't done the SNS thing and it may take another year before I get the appointment for it but honestly at this point Im not even sure I still need it. I was able to get this LG under control! I mean under serious control

Here's how to reduce your LG almost 90%

-WATER

I started drinking only bottle water and it has made a huge difference

-NUTRITION

I almost only eat chicken and baked potatoes haha but seriously you have to be super strick with your diet. Follow the FODMAP diet, no grains rice etc, nothing processed (nothing created by man) but of course you can cheat when you are alone etc cause its impossible not to cheat on some treats but choose when wisely. Dont eat too much before bed. I also skip breakfast. NO ALCOHOL, NO COFFEE, NO EGGS, NO RED MEAT, NO CHEESE, NO MILK PRODUCT, NO JUICE, NO PEANUTS, and others that makes your inside smell worse

-SUPPLEMENTS (very important)

Those supplements will keep your inside smelling way better and more acceptable LG. You can order on the iherb website

Every day twice a day before or after every meal

NOW Goldenseal root, NOW Ginger root, Now Super Enzymes, Fenel seeds,

Everynight before bed

NOW Psyllium husk caps, NOW Calcium and Magnesium softgels, One table spoon of BRAGG apple cedar vinegar, One FLORASTOR probiotic. Glutamine also is good from time to time

-EXERCISE

Kegel8 ems machine from time to time, squats, core and leg training, Running or skipping rope whenever you can

I promise if you follow this, you will like the results

I will keep you posted whenever I have news for the SNS treatment and the results


----------

